# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Comunidades nativas participarán en revisión de decretos legislativos, anuncia ministro Brack

## gpacheco

*Grupo creado para desarrollo de amazonía elaborará textos alternativos*     *Lima, jun. 11 (ANDINA).-* Las comunidades nativas y amazónicas participarán en la revisión de los decretos legislativos 1090 y 1064, a fin de presentar textos alternativos de estas normas, cuya vigencia fueron suspendidas indefinidamente por el Congreso, anunció el ministro del Ambiente, Antonio Brack.  
Indicó que será a través del Grupo Nacional de Coordinación para el Desarrollo de los Pueblos Amazónicos, recientemente creado por el Poder Ejecutivo, donde estarán representadas estas poblaciones. 
“Se va a trabajar textos alternativos a (los decretos legislativos) 1090 y 1064, corregirlos, etc., todavía no se sabe, eso depende de la comisión”, manifestó a Radio Nacional. 
El titular del Ambiente no descartó la posibilidad de que ambos decretos sean derogados y reemplazados por nuevas leyes, las cuales serán consultadas y aprobadas por las comunidades nativas y pueblos aborígenes. 
“Posiblemente se hará una ley consultada y aprobada por las comunidades nativas y pueblos aborígenes y luego se derogará el 1090, 1064, eso ya se verá en el trabajo de las próximas semanas”, señaló. 
En otro momento, Brack Egg destacó la creación del Grupo Nacional de Coordinación para el Desarrollo de los Pueblos Amazónicos, el cual se encargará de elaborar un Plan Integral de Desarrollo Sostenible en esas comunidades. 
Resaltó que en dicho grupo se considere a diez representantes de los pueblos originarios de la amazonía, lo cual permitirá conocer de manera real y directa las necesidades de estas poblaciones. 
Precisó que corresponderá a estas comunidades designar a sus representantes para que participen en esta labor. 
Consultado sobre la posibilidad de que Aidesep integre el Grupo Nacional, Brack mencionó que ello se determinará en la comisión. 
De otro lado, Brack saludó la decisión del Congreso de suspender indefinidamente la vigencia de los decretos legislativos 1090 y 1064, referidos a la Ley Forestal y de Fauna Silvestre, y al régimen jurídico para el aprovechamiento de las tierras de uso agrario. 
Agregó que se ha logrado “un acuerdo político” para dar una salida al conflicto en la selva.Temas similares: Pleno del Congreso deroga decretos legislativos 1090 y 1064 Publican ley que suspende vigencia de Decretos Legislativos 1090 y 1064 El café y el cacao empiezan a sentir las consecuencias del paro de comunidades nativas Inconstitucionalidad de los Decretos Legislativos N° 977 y 978 (Amazonía) en Puerto Maldonado, Madre de Dios Tumbes será la primera región ecoeficiente, anuncia ministro Brack

----------

